# Hyoid bone



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 20, 2019)

*Hyoid bone, U-shaped bone situated at the root of the tongue in the front of the neck and between the lower jaw and the largest cartilage of the larynx, or voice box.*




















> *This girl has the same bodyfat in both pictures, the only difference is that she got her hyoid bone fixed in the pic below and looks 100x more human
> 
> 
> types of hyoid bone positions, if you are anything lower than a type I your tour is over boyo (srs)
> ...





https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=171821103&page=1





*A way to repostion your Hyoid Bone
Credit:Technoslave*



> *Try this exercise:
> 
> 
> try to hold swallow and then nod your head up and push chin up as much as possible streching your neck while holding your swallow. Hold that for 5 seconds then release and repeat.
> ...








I Found a way to move hyoid bone up


Try this exercise: try to hold swallow and then nod your head up and push chin up as much as possible streching your neck while holding your swallow. Hold that for 5 seconds then release and repeat. B




web.archive.org





Note
*The muscle between hyoid bone and the chin is interior tongue muscle ( if i am right)
when you mew properly all the saggy reign gets contracted upward *




@Deliciadecu correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 20, 2019)

Holy fucc




Never even began for that openbitecel






Recessed orbitals, big ears, literally no zygomatic arches, shit PFL, trash 3/4
It's literally a crime they forced that poor guy to show on the video tbh
Needs temporal and skull implant too, off to Eppley asap


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 20, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Holy fucc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It never begun for him


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 20, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Holy fucc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oOF


----------



## Farouk (Oct 20, 2019)

at 4:53 there us a tit in the table, look at the size of that thing


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

How much high the hyoid bone can be?


Farouk said:


> at 4:53 there us a tit in the table, look at the size of that thing



Very good fap skills.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 20, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> How much high the hyoid bone can be?


As far as the position of hyoid goes
this is all i know





There is an article about it's positions according to which there is link between hyoid bone and cranial base
so i gotta do research on cranial base first


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> As far as the position of hyoid goes
> this is all i know
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ok, is because i know a PSL 6 in real life and i noticed his very very high hioyd bone.


----------



## cardiologist (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm not confirming my status as a hyoidcel until I get chin/neck lipo. When I lift my submental fat, my cervicomental angle becomes sharp.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 22, 2019)

*
Here,astro doing it in his new video
watch and learn*



*Thanks for the credit,phaggot*


----------



## Vermilioncore (Oct 23, 2019)

I am boneless and soft big cuddly fucker


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 23, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> *Here,astro doing it in his new video
> watch and learn*
> 
> 
> ...




Why Astrosky don't have a Adam's Apple? he is famale LMAO


----------



## MogTheMogger (May 16, 2020)

wonder if a surgery can put the hyoid bone in the right place?


----------



## Bewusst (May 16, 2020)

This actually is a good thread and a good exercise as well.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 16, 2020)

Bewusst said:


> This actually is a good thread and a good exercise as well.


thread is good except exercise doesnt do jackshit


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (May 17, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> thread is good except exercise doesnt do jackshit


Mewing works unironically, it raises the hyoid quite a bit


----------



## Bewusst (May 17, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> thread is good except exercise doesnt do jackshit


It does. The only thing I'd change is hold the "neck stretch" longer to really stretch out the muscles responsible for pulling the hyoid down. 

Saying "the exercise doesn't do shit" is like saying good body posture and general stretching don't work.


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (May 17, 2020)

Good thread


----------



## Wolfie (May 17, 2020)

That's how I usually mew anyway, I usually swallow and as my tongue is up against my palate because of this I just leave it there. Think I need to stretch my neck more though. I noticed my neck starts aching when stretching. By neck stretching you mean by holding the suboccipital muscle up don't you?


----------



## far336 (May 18, 2020)

@*Dante1*

Thank you for sharing that. About the exercises mentioned, do you have before and after pictures to see the result? I noticed the OP in the link you sent provided them, but I am looking for more evidence.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Jul 6, 2020)

good thread


----------



## gymislife (Jul 6, 2020)

will try this


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jul 6, 2020)

elevation of the hyoid bone = sharp jawline


----------



## Usum (Jul 6, 2020)

Almost passed out at first try.


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

Hyoids me (pic unrelated)


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Aug 22, 2020)

So just mew ?


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96 has this


----------

